# Really trading the #4.



## butr

Is Bernie really thinking of trading the #4 for a veteran?

Jamieson or others? This does not seem like a good strategy to me.

I could see moving down but not out of the draft.

Thoughts.


----------



## Flea

No, bad move. He could wind up with a potential superstar like Shaun Livingston.


----------



## Trip

> Originally posted by <b>Flea</b>!
> No, bad move. He could wind up with a potential superstar like Shaun Livingston.


Isn't Livingston college-bound?


----------



## texan

highly doubt livingston will go to duke. but thats crazy to get outta this draft. u got a whole mound of potential superstars like okafor, howard, livingston, paul, deng, ukic and some others. there is no way he should trade this pick for jamison or any other players of jamison caliber


----------



## Flea

Even if he does, I don't think the Bobcats should foccuss on trying to compete right off the bat.


----------



## rebelsun

I think it would be a really bad move. You have the #4 pick in the draft and have no players, you should take advantage of it. It's not like they're all projects. They could take Ben Gordon at #4, and he could start for them from Day 1.

If I were them, I would take Andriuskevicius or, if Martynas isn't available, Biedrins.


----------



## "Matt!"

I think it would be advisable to start with someone like Deng, at least he's from the NC area (well, for college anyway). But trading out is a bad idea, and I think drafting a foreigner for potential on a new franchise is a bad idea. There's no marketability on Andriuskevicius jerseys, L23J has a better ring to it.


----------



## WXHOOPS

They aren't going to be playoff ready in the first year anyway. Good plan would be get Jamison, then get a high quality rookie in 2005, when the draft will no doubt be deeper. Unless you have a shot at Okafor or Dwight Howard, trading the pick is a good option.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Go with either Livingston or Deng.


----------



## shazha

Well the thing is, Charlotte may steal more than a few veterans through the expansion draft. Teams like phoenix who are after Kobe may give up guys like Keon Clark (or is he a free agent) just to clear up cap room.


i say go for youth, keeep the pick. Get the vets from the expansion draft. They wont be super competitive for a few years anyway, with their cap restrictions.


----------



## butr

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> They aren't going to be playoff ready in the first year anyway. Good plan would be get Jamison, then get a high quality rookie in 2005, when the draft will no doubt be deeper. Unless you have a shot at Okafor or Dwight Howard, trading the pick is a good option.


This seems like a contradiction. Why get a late 20s guy in Antawn for a team that will not compete for years. It makes no sense. By the time you get 3 or 4 kids to be good, he will be well into his 30's. That is a waste of the #4.


----------



## Y2

well, this is how i see it. is ernie going to give up his #4 pick? NO.
not even for a kobe bryant and especially not for a career 14 point and 6 rebs./game guy like jamison. don't get me wrong, i'm an antawn fan, but that wouldn't be a smart move. it would be wiser and financially smarter for ernie to keep his pick and in the expansion draft get a quality-moderate contract veteran. every team needs a veteran just like every team needs a coach.


----------



## pacersrule31

they should keep #4. trading it for jamison or someone else is stupid. first off, if theyre an expansion team, why dont they get the #1? thats stupid. anyway, they should try to trade into the top 2 and get okafor or howard. if i were them, i'd get a big guy over a guard, cuz good big men are harder to find.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Raptors and Grizzleis got 8 and 9th pick i believe when they first started off, so we are better off.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ofcourse they shouldn't get number 1.. Here are teams like Orlando, Atlanta and Chicago who are desperately struggling to make any kind of noise in the NBA. One of their best chances to improve is by the draft.. Now your going to take their chance at having first pick and giving it to a less deserving, newcomer team? Give me a break..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I don't think Livingston is good enough to play in the NBA right now. Not even close. Of course, I could be wrong.

I believe the Bobcats said that they don't want to trade the pick for a long-term contract. They'd be best served using their pick on someone like Luol Deng, Josh Smith or Al Jefferson. I've been most impressed by Jefferson because of the USA/World game today and the McDonald's All-American Game. Josh Smith seems like a big ball-hog and I'm not sure if Deng will enter the draft.


----------



## RyGuY43084

I think it would be a HECK of a move by the bobcats ONLY if they still work out a deal to keep a top ten pick... heres what I mean

Assume the Hpoenix suns are willing to give the #6 overall pick as incentive for then to take, Eisley, and they do, then they trade their number 4 pick for Jamison that would be PURE Genius by the the Bobcats, essientially tading down two picks, and still Grabing Jamison... that said, I woudn't do it unless we had a deal worked out before hand


----------



## Sánchez AF

MAYBE TRADE DOWN


----------



## butr

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> I think it would be a HECK of a move by the bobcats ONLY if they still work out a deal to keep a top ten pick... heres what I mean
> 
> Assume the Hpoenix suns are willing to give the #6 overall pick as incentive for then to take, Eisley, and they do, then they trade their number 4 pick for Jamison that would be PURE Genius by the the Bobcats, essientially tading down two picks, and still Grabing Jamison... that said, I woudn't do it unless we had a deal worked out before hand


I would prefer to just keep the 4 and 6 in this case.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> I would prefer to just keep the 4 and 6 in this case.


I agree. Why would you want overpaid Antwan Jamison? He will not make this team a winner.


----------



## hobojoe

Charlotte doesn't need to trade down, they need to look for a franchise caliber player to build the team around.


----------



## butr

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Charlotte doesn't need to trade down, they need to look for a franchise caliber player to build the team around.


Maybe, but not a 27 year-old one. By the time you have the other pieces, the guy will be no less than 32. Build the team first. The CBA is to your advantage now unlike with the Grizz and Raps. You get to keep your rooks for 5 years and matching rights after 4. You will be in a position to really add a top FA after your 4th year if Bernie manages his books well.


----------



## Max Payne

I say they should keep their number 4 pick and look to draft in a high school star, preferrably Josh Smith. It can't hurt to chance their pick on him and everybody loves watching exciting, young talent so that will definitely boost ticket sales for the Bobcats.


----------



## Samuel

They should definitely, absolutely trade down. Portland could give them 2 picks (13 + 23), and they could get Luke Jackson and Sebastian Telfair. They're going to get the 1 pick next year anyway (a much stronger draft), so why not hold off and wait until they have more cap room?


----------



## Wagner2

Luol Deng


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Y2</b>!
> well, this is how i see it. is ernie going to give up his #4 pick? NO.
> not even for a kobe bryant and especially not for a career 14 point and 6 rebs./game guy like jamison. don't get me wrong, i'm an antawn fan, but that wouldn't be a smart move. it would be wiser and financially smarter for ernie to keep his pick and in the expansion draft get a quality-moderate contract veteran. every team needs a veteran just like every team needs a coach.


jamison was like a 22-8 guy wen he was a starter. 14pts and 6reb as a 6thman on the best offensive team in the NBA..get ure facts right


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Samuel</b>!
> They should definitely, absolutely trade down. Portland could give them 2 picks (13 + 23), and they could get Luke Jackson and Sebastian Telfair. They're going to get the 1 pick next year anyway (a much stronger draft), so why not hold off and wait until they have more cap room?


 #4 overall for #13 and #23? Yeah right, that'd be moronic for the Bobcats to do that...

Either Draft Deng, Livingston or Howard(Yes, he could fall that far).


----------



## Tragedy

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> #4 overall for #13 and #23? Yeah right, that'd be moronic for the Bobcats to do that...
> 
> Either Draft Deng, Livingston or Howard(Yes, he could fall that far).


i tried tellin em that on the portland board... but for some reason they think all their players are worth their weight in gold... go figure...


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> #4 overall for #13 and #23? Yeah right, that'd be moronic for the Bobcats to do that...
> 
> Either Draft Deng, Livingston or Howard(Yes, he could fall that far).


13 and 23 might actually bring them something like 

Telfair, Gordon, Harris, Nelson (one of them)
& 
Al Jefferson


----------



## jokeaward

Charlotte can get the #1 in 2005?


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Charlotte can get the #1 in 2005?


I didn't think they could either, I thought they had to wait three seasons, but they can. 

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/draft_central_building_the_bobcats.html



> The Bobcats will be eligible for the NBA Draft Lottery after their first season if they do not qualify for the playoffs and thus be eligible to gain the first overall pick. In past years, expansion teams were not given the opportunity to receive the top pick in the NBA Draft until the clubs completed their third season.


----------



## fin patterson

JAMISON IS THE BEST, FOR HIS CAREER HE AVERAGES ALMOST 25 PPG. I WOULD TAKE HIM IN A HEARTBEAT HE IS THE MOST EFFIECNT PLAYER I HAVE EVER SEEN. 


GO JAMISON 6HT MAN


----------



## Charlotte_______

Ummm..where did you get hat he averages 25ppg? His career is 19.1

Yes he is a good player, but he is not a franchise player. The Bobcats need a young player with potential to win games and the crowd.


----------



## SKiP

The Bobcats should trade the #4 pick to the Utah Jazz for the #14 and #16 picks.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> The Bobcats should trade the #4 pick to the Utah Jazz for the #14 and #16 picks.


Why? they will more than likely get one or more other 1st rounders for taking on a bad contract.


----------



## faygo34

they should trade down with a team and get several picks. you wont compete for awhile so get as many picks as you can.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>faygo34</b>!
> they should trade down with a team and get several picks. you wont compete for awhile so get as many picks as you can.


Or you could draft a more talented player at 4 and build around him


----------

